# --and I thought I'd grown up :-)



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Sat watching Netflix with our grandson this morning. He insisted that he wanted to watch a cartoon series called Larva. Each episode only lasts about 5 minutes. Well, I found it hilarious. One of the episodes was called "Farting" and it had me in stitches  Must be a boy thing :roll: 

Nick.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Try looking up "Happy tree friends" on you tube :wink: 

Jim.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

it made me chuckle too Nick..........






Any Old farts ....best not go there :lol:

Mike

P.S. hope that's the one...if not it's prob' the next


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

spykal said:


> it made me chuckle too Nick..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one Mike. Silly I know but -------
On Netflix we watched about 10 episodes one after the other and they all made me laugh for one reason or another. Anyway it's great to have a good laugh with my grandson.
Now he's gone home I can lay back on the sofa and watch a few more.lol.

Nick.


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Schoolboy humour

I loved it


----------

